

Apple uses PNG images to explain why you should use SVG & CSS - briangonzalez
http://developer.apple.com/library/safari/#documentation/NetworkingInternet/Conceptual/SafariImageDeliveryBestPractices/SubstitutingRasterImageswithVectorAlternatives/SubstitutingRasterImageswithVectorAlternatives.html

======
briangonzalez
Really Apple? Why not just throw a couple of SVG images in there and a little
CSS and call it a day.

It was likely more work to make those buttons and images in Photoshop.

------
donkeylipstick
Their help library CMS is probably restrictive...

